# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  من يحب القطط؟؟؟

## ريمي

مفهومة العبة من اسمها ويعني انه كل واحد يدخل ويحكي ليش بحب القطط؟؟؟؟ ومع اللون يلي بحب فيه لون القطة ومع صورة      وانا اول شي 
بحب القطة يلي لونها ابيض وهي صورة    lبحبهم لانهم نعوميييينننن كتتتيييررر مين بعدياااااااا

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا بحب البسس بشكل عام..بس بخاف اقرب منها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي بموت بالبسس الكائن الحي الي ممكن امسكة شو ما كانت درجة نظافته  :Icon31:  :Eh S(22):  :Eh S(22):

----------


## غسان

_انا بموت من البسس .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _انا بموت من البسس .._


 :Db465236ff:  بلاش تحبهم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انا البسس بحبوني :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

في مشاركه تم حذفها :SnipeR (30):  بس قرأتها عموه

يالله معلش :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _في مشاركه تم حذفها بس قرأتها عموه
> 
> يالله معلش_


مش مشكله....شو يعني بدي اخاف منك  :Db465236ff:  بس مشان مايصير في تساءولات...انت عارف انه البسس بتحب اللبنه :Db465236ff:  علي النعمه مانا فاهم شو بحكي..بس عموما ماتراجعت عن كلامي :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  

_اقتباس:
مش مشكله....شو يعني بدي اخاف منك  بس مشان مايصير في تساءولات...انت عارف انه البسس بتحب اللبنه علي النعمه مانا فاهم شو بحكي..بس عموما ماتراجعت عن كلامي 
_اقتباس:






 :Db465236ff:  والله بصراحه الي كان ما بشير للبنه... ولا انا غلطان؟ :Db465236ff: 
كان في اشاره لتشبيه شخص ما بالبسه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> 
> 
> 
>  والله بصراحه الي كان ما بشير للبنه... ولا انا غلطان؟_



البركه هاذ انت مفتح...طيب الجبنه؟؟؟ فضحتنا محدش كان شايف,,واللبنه انحطت للتمويه
 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## غسان

_كل المنتدى تجمع .. ما بتتجنعوا غير عالمشاكل ._

----------


## mylife079

انا بحب البسس فيهم نوع من البراءة 

خاصة الصغار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

زهره :SnipeR (30):  مش علينا هالحكي..
عيب كل دقيقه برأي مره بتحكيلي لا تكون بسه زيهم ومره بتحكيلي لبنه ومره بتحكيلي جبنه.. انا البسس بحبوني انتي شو دخلك بالقصه؟ نفسي افهم..روحي عزرتي علينا قدام العربان :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

هاي الناس تجمعت عجبك عمار بيك :SnipeR (30): 
روح فضحت الدنيا
خلص انت مش زي البس بتاكل وابتنكر
انت بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



هاي الناس تجمعت عجبك عمار بيك 
روح فضحت الدنيا
خلص انت مش زي البس بتاكل وابتنكر
انت بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس 



_


 الظاهر في حقد جواكي علي  :Db465236ff: 
عل كل انا البسس بحبوني والي بعرفه انه ما الك اي علاقه عن سبب وكيفية حبهم الي 
يا ستي انا محبوب ليش الغيره مش عارف..

بس شكلك انتي بتحبي الجبه واللبنه لانك اول  شي حاب سيرتهم احكيلك خلص ولا يهمك كرمال الفلافل الك مني لبن و لبنه وجبنه كمان بأقرب فرصه ممكنه..

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> 
> 
> 
>  الظاهر في حقد جواكي علي 
> عل كل انا البسس بحبوني والي بعرفه انه ما الك اي علاقه عن سبب وكيفية حبهم الي 
> ...


ليش اعتبرته حقد يعني؟ البس اشي حلو وكائن رقيق....بس انسيت احكي انك بس مفتري شوي  :Db465236ff: 
انا ماحكيت بحب اللبنه والجبنه انا حكيت البسس بتحب اللبنه...عنجد بحكي...بتاكلها ...انا جربت
عكل حال خلص زيما بدك..مابدك احكي عنك بس...زيما بدك :Smile: 


_ااسفين يا حلا عملنا دردشه بموضوعك,,اذا بتحبي بشطب الردود_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



ليش اعتبرته حقد يعني؟ البس اشي حلو وكائن رقيق....بس انسيت احكي انك بس مفتري شوي  
انا ماحكيت بحب اللبنه والجبنه انا حكيت البسس بتحب اللبنه...عنجد بحكي...بتاكلها ...انا جربت
عكل حال خلص زيما بدك..مابدك احكي عنك بس...زيما بدك


ااسفين يا حلا عملنا دردشه بموضوعك,,اذا بتحبي بشطب الردود



_


 صحيح البس شي حلو وكائن رقيق حد حكا غير هيك؟ وانا بقبل اكون زي البس او حتى واحد منهم .. يعني اذا حلا ومها بتحب هالبسس اه واكون منهم نيالي وقتها :Db465236ff:  بس الحلو بالموضوع انه زي ما بدي بالنهايه وحكيتي انك جربتي ... شكلك بسه كمان ولا شو؟ :Db465236ff: 

على كل حجه زهره حصل خير بكره منكمل بدي انام

واسيفين يا حلا كرمال هالبسس تحملينا شوي :Smile:

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------


## ريمي

محنا اخوان    دردشوا على كيفكم بمواضيعي

----------


## محمد جمال نمر قطاوي

انا من عيلة قطاوي !! بس ما بحب القطط ابدا !!!!!!!!!!1111 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

> _كل المنتدى تجمع .. ما بتتجنعوا غير عالمشاكل ._


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بنحب الاكشن 

انا ما بحب البسس وبقرف منهم ومن شكلهم 
ما بجيبو الا المرض

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بقرفوا 

في احدى سنوات طفولتي حاولت انه امسك بسه ، طبعا شلتها بمساعدة من غازي ، اتحسست عضمة بارزة بجسمها ، اقرفت و زتيتها و لم تكرر منذ ذلك الحين  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_انا بحب البسس بشكل عام..بس بخاف اقرب منها



_

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المشاركة بشكل عام

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا روحي البسس 
بحبهن كثييييييييييييييير 
ومربي عندي بالبيت 4

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا بموت فيهم

و كانت عندي وحده لونها رامادي

و عيونها ازرق غامق

----------


## ريمي

شكرا
على الردود

----------


## معاذ القرعان

انا بموت بالبسس  هاي  صورهم موجود البوم هون

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

عفوا حلا
انا بخاف وبكره القطط كتيير

----------


## ريمي

شكرا
على الردود

----------


## ajluni top

انا ربيت بسين

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




بس للأسف الاثنين ماتو 
غدرو فيهم بساس الجيران وذبحوهم
ومن يومها بطلت اربي بسس
بس من بعيد لبعيد بشوفهم

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
_انا ربيت بسين






بس للأسف الاثنين ماتو 
غدرو فيهم بساس الجيران وذبحوهم
ومن يومها بطلت اربي بسس
بس من بعيد لبعيد بشوفهم




_

----------


## ريمي

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
والله وانا 
كمان 
كان 
عندي
وحة 
سميناها فروتي 
بس 
بابا
ضله يشوت فيها حتى وصلة المقبرة

----------


## anoucha

بحب القطط بس ماما ما بتحبهم يعني اذا جبت بس للبيت لازم دور على بيت حتى عيش فيه :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## shams spring

*انا بموووووووووووووت فيهم
وعندي قطة===> شيرازي لونها ابيض وعيونها ازرق 
كتـيــــــــــر بحبها وهي كمان بتحبني ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

بموت منهم عمري ما فكرت أقتني كائن حي وخصوصا بسة  :Frown:

----------


## بسمه

ماما بتحب البسس انا عادي مو كتير ازا كانت كتيير صغيره بس بمسكها .. بخاف منها لما تكبر    :Icon17:  
311017_302589713091844_100000224531466_1510008_1298160181_n.jpg

----------


## shams spring

:31d13c231e:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*انا بحبهم كتيييييييييييير 
ونفسي أقتني وحدة بالبيت ..
 بس المشكلة انه زوجي بكرهم وما بتصور يشوفهم أو يمسكهم وبقرف منهم 
*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------

